# What Genres Of Music Is this?



## Notkastar (Nov 3, 2016)

What Genres Of Music Is: "Guilty Gear XX L.A. And N.Y. Vocals"
I'm not exactly the best judge on this kinda thing (─‿─)


----------



## SilentCicada (Dec 5, 2016)

Hard rock with some heavy metal influences.


----------



## Notkastar (Dec 6, 2016)

SilentCicada said:


> Hard rock with some heavy metal influences.



Oh sweet, Now I finally have something to go on when looking up more music like this ◠‿◠)
Thanks a ton man, I owe ya one ╹‿╹)


----------



## SilentCicada (Dec 6, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Oh sweet, Now I finally have something to go on when looking up more music like this ◠‿◠)
> Thanks a ton man, I owe ya one ╹‿╹)


No prob!  If you want to learn more about individual genres or find new music, that site I linked in my first comment is a big help.


----------

